# Brute 750 vs Mud Pro 700



## brodmeister (Mar 24, 2010)

Been Doing Alot Of Research And I've Come To A Stand Still. I'm Going To Buy A New Quad And I Want Other The Mud Pro Or The Brute.

My Buddies All Ride Kawi But I'm Not Saying They're Right. The Mud Pro Looks Sick And Runs Deadly. But Where I Live In Northern Saskatchewan *Canada* We Don't Do More Than 4-6 Days Of Light Mud Ridding A Year. Other Than That It's Bombing Around The River Hills And Using Quads For Hunting. 

Anyone See A Clear Winner In This Situation. They Are Both Priced Up Here @ 8,900 for brute and 10,000 for the cat.

Thanks For The Input Boys!


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Go with the brute, nothing like the v twin


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the brute puts the cat to shame . Brute all the way man


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a buddy with the mudpro and he has gone through 6 axles in less than a year,the last one he broke,we were just crossing a river and when he went to come out(and it was a very slight grade,if at all a grade) and he snapped one. Plus the Outlaws they have on them are really nothing special.

I would go with the Brute.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

My best friend rides a 09 Mud Pro and he and I have done many side by side comparisons. What's nice about the Pro is that she's factory snorkled while you have to plumb the Brute if you intend to run through deep water. If left completely stock, save the extra bucks and buy the Brute. The reason I say this is because left in stock form, the only advantage the Pro has is its' 2" lift, taller tires and their "stock clutch" setup has more low end torque (for mud situations). EPI can equal that advantage with clutch springs at a nominal fee. Taller tires and lift are up to you. Just my opinion.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get the brute and save the $$$. Especially if you dont mud ride that much, for trails & hunting I think you will be much more satisfied w/ a brute.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Go brute,Go brute,Go brute!


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

Well man...we were at the Makwa rally on the weekend and I can give you an example. We had to cross a beaver pond. I have mine snorkled(done in the garage) and I crossed it no problem. Water was up just over the front rack. Easy. I watched a mud pro go in and as soon as his front end went to the rack....sput sput bang bang. It shut off and he had to be towed out. Got water in it somehow. Sooooo....to make a long story longer...go BRUTE or get a tow rope permanently attached to the front and back!!!:haha:

Pm me sometime if you want to see mine. Alberta side


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Brute hands down. I've had mine floating in water with no snorkels. It can be done. Plus you cant beat the power of the twin and reliability.


----------



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, i owned a Arctic cat 700 H1 which is the same motor as that 700 pro, and it took me a year to sell it and buy my brute. I have nothing against arctic cat I live just a few miles from where there made, but in this case i wasn't too thrilled with that 700 H1 motor at all. so with that said in you situation i'm buy the brute! Oh and unless they changed it for the pro mine didn't have a pull start which as you know in the north country is important when its bitter cold out. just my 2 cents


----------



## brodmeister (Mar 24, 2010)

ok so another wrench thrown into my plans. my boss is in desperate need (divorce) to sell his 2005 king quad for CHEAP! around $3500... mudzilla's and rims only for aftermarket, less than 1000km (600miles). what would you recommend now


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Still Kawi all the way. They couldnt even make a sport utility without kawis help a few yrs ago. Remember the good ole' kawazuki alliance? I try not to remember it. If it was a Twin Peaks I'd jump all over it.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

get a brute! i love the snap of the v twin motor!!! i have rode a mudpro they arnt even close to a brute IMO!


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

Go for a drive on it and see what you think. Come take mine for a drive and see what you think. It's not always bout the $$$$. Hate to see you in a years time with the 'coulda woulda shouldas'......hmmmmm


----------



## brodmeister (Mar 24, 2010)

couple buddies in town have brutes. some stock some all done up. love em'. 

but the mud pro seems sweet... drove it at rough and tough (local shop) and seemed to have little snap. but sounded sweet and done up to the nines!

and for the king quad! HELL OF A PRICE! i just finished my trade and as you know the patch is slow for sparkies. so money counts


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

I financed mine...$190. /month. Sounds like your mind is made up already. Sooooo, Good luck dude.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

King quad won't perform like a brute but they are a solid bike. I have a few buddies riding them and they are happy. $5000+ is a lot of money anytime but especially when the job market I'd slow.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is it a KQ 700?


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey brodmeister, I live just east of Prince Albert. Purchased a 650i from Naber Kawasaki in Shellbrook. Sounds like we have the same riding style. My brute has been great for hunting and bombing around. A few of the small things I have noticed that are abit of a pain when hunting are the plastic foot boards. Pushed a beaver stick through one. I guess I am old school and like steel like I have on my 1999 grizz. The other piece of advice is not to go too wide with the tires. I put on 10 inch on the front and 12 inch on the back throws mud like crazy which is a pain when hunting and trailering/pulling moose. 

I didn't like the mudpro because I lost rack space upfront. This is the dryest area on the bike and is where I carry my rifle.

Go with the Kawi you won't be disappionted and you can always add mods to make it your own.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Go with a brute pluss you can get one for much cheaper than 8900, look on ebay also i have heard that you can get a real good deal on a new one in minesota. i got mine from a guy that only had it for 6 months and it had 50 mi on it and i paid 4800 for it so they are out there. I love my brute and this site can help you all the way with upgrades and how tos


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i wouldn't advise buying a brute out of the states if you live in canada, my first one is out of the states and up here they won't honor the warrenty, and i just had another buddy of mine buy out of the states and the same thing they don't honor warrenty up here and IMO warrenty is worth a little more $$, but i would definatly go with the brute i have 2 and like them both, 1 is stock except tires and 1 isn't and they both perform.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

The brute is probably one of the lightest too at 604 pounds. Cats are a bit heavier i think around 800.


----------



## brodmeister (Mar 24, 2010)

as much as i love the brute i grabed the king quad. 2 grand. sorry guys,, next bike will be a brute i promise..


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Go with the BRUTE man!!!


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

congrats on the bike. hope to see you at the rallys


----------

